# Our cars 05 Nissan Path and ?



## bepa (Sep 17, 2007)

My wife and I just got the 05 Pathfinder SE last month. Now the Eclipse I have had since 00. 

Thanks,

-FR



























SORRY the Eclipse


----------



## BMXPath (May 19, 2007)

Here is my '05 SE. I bought it a year ago. It still looks this good!  I have put 35,000 miles on it already.


----------

